# Attn: Xue Shen On Tai Chi Master.



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Xue Shen

Good day.

The Master who saved me is from Boston. You may have seen him and not know it.

His name is Master Chan.

As far as I know he never openly taught in the Boston area.

He is to be found in the Boston Commons every morning he goes there between 7-9 am.

He is very short slightly balding he has a burn mark on his forehead from maybe a moxie treatment. He has very powerful eyes full of light and chi. He practices all over the common. If you you ever went through there early in the morning you may have seen him.

He shows no traditional form. 

Chen Man-Ching said:
"When you are beyond form you are into the profound".

He says very loud Ha's VERY LOUD from the Heng-Ha of Tai Chi breath control.

If you saw him you would not know of any style from this man because as I said he displays none.

I was  in Boston last in 2004. I saw him he was still there.

These story's are from the 80's.

He would stand in front of the big oak tree on the hill near the World War I veterans statue. His hand would move so fast then as if a  lighting bolt hit the tree he would rip off a huge chunk of that bark, pause with it in his hand and gently chuck it away. The force he used when he tore that bark of the tree I swear sounded like a lightning bolt hit that tree SO LOUD. One would have to use a hatchet or an axe to achieve similar results. I saw him do this more than once.

There used to be cement cylinders up on the hill near the statue. They held galvanized trash cans within them. Then they would lock the handles to the cement with chains this way no one could knock over the trash. They were around 3 feet high,

This was a lot of cement. Very heavy.

One day it was me and him up there alone. He did his wind up full flat foot kick on it. That time he hit it with a loud ha and pushed it to the brink of toppling over. It came off the ground about 8 to 10 inches then slammed back down. Then with a look to me he said:

" Do you see how easily I could have toppled that cement cylinder". 

I did. I understood and looked at him in awe.

Sometimes after he was finished up at the statue he would stand there arms on his hips and say with full force of his voice like this:

"HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA"! Strange stuff.

Maybe you have seen him there when you were in Boston.


Does anyone live in Boston? I would like them to see if Master Chan is still there.

Blessings,

TE GOLDEN DRAGON


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank You

No I have never meant or seen master Chan, these days if I am in Boston it is for shopping and eating in Chinatown.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Xue Shen did you get the private message I sent you.

I am just getting used to this forum so not sure I sent it properly.

GD


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

yup


----------

